# bijzin ingeleid door willen



## Syzygy

Hallo, allemaal.

Ik heb vandaag de zin "_Moet hij niet hier zijn, wil het werken?_" gehoord en gezien de context die ik me nu helaas niet meer herinner, lijkt het zoiets als "_Moet hij niet hier zijn opdat (of zodat?) het werkt?_" te betekenen. En nu vraag ik me af hoe _willen_ over het algemeen wordt gebruikt om dergelijke bijzinnen in te leiden.
Zou ik bijvoorbeeld het volgende kunnen zeggen?
_1) Vertrek beter vroeger, wil je op tijd aankomen.
2) Je moet je goed concentreren, wil niets mislukken._
_3) Ze kunnen maar beter goed voorbereid zijn, willen ze voor het tentamen bij die professor slagen_.

En werkt dit soort bijzinnen eigenlijk alleen maar met het werkwoord _willen_ of zijn dit maar speciale gevallen?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Couch Tomato

Syzygy said:


> Hallo, allemaal.
> 
> Ik heb vandaag de zin "_Moet hij niet hier zijn, wil het werken?_" gehoord en gezien de context die ik me nu helaas niet meer herinner*en*. *Het* lijkt zoiets *te zijn* als "_Moet hij niet hier zijn opdat (of zodat?) het werkt?_" te betekenen. En nu vraag ik me af hoe _willen_ over het algemeen wordt gebruikt om dergelijke bijzinnen in te leiden.
> Zou ik bijvoorbeeld het volgende kunnen zeggen?
> _1) Vertrek beter vroeger, wil je op tijd aankomen.
> 2) Je moet je goed concentreren, wil niets mislukken._
> _3) Ze kunnen maar beter goed voorbereid zijn, willen ze voor het tentamen bij die professor slagen_.
> 
> En werk*en* dit soort bijzinnen eigenlijk alleen maar met het werkwoord _willen_ of zijn dit maar speciale gevallen?
> 
> Alvast bedankt!



De eerste twee zou ik anders zeggen. De derde is OK.

1. Je kan beter vroeg vertrekken, wil je op tijd aankomen.
2. Je moet je goed concentreren als je wilt dat niets mislukt. *of *Je moet je goed concentreren, wil je dat (er) niets mislukt.


Maar misschien hebben andere mensen een andere mening. Laten we afwachten wat de rest hiervan vindt.


----------



## Peterdg

Voor mij zijn ze alledrie OK, al zou ik ze niet onmiddellijk zelf zo zeggen (bv. de suggestie van Couch Tomato voor nr 1) vind ik wel beter geslaagd dan het origineel, maar het origineel is daarom niet fout).

PS: "En werk*t* dit soort bijzinnen ..." is ook correct.


----------



## Syzygy

Bedankt voor de antwoorden. Ik zocht even nog een beetje in de E-ANS en denk dat punt 3 hiervan hier van toepassing is (in het bijzonder zin (15)), dus ontbreekt in die zin gewoon een _als_. Ze hebben het daar weliswaar alleen maar over bijzinnen die vóór de rompzin staan, maar het omgekeerd geval heb ik niet gevonden. In ieder geval lijkt me _willen_ in "_Moet hij niet hier zijn, wil het werken?_" eigenlijk de betekenis van _zal_ te hebben.


----------



## Peterdg

Syzygy said:


> In ieder geval lijkt me _willen_ in "_Moet hij niet hier zijn, wil het werken?_" eigenlijk de betekenis van _zal_ te hebben.


Het wil zeggen: "Moet hij niet hier zijn opdat/zodat het zou werken?"


----------



## Syzygy

Ah, bedankt, nu snap ik het. En nu schiet me ook te binnen dat er in het Engels eigenlijk ook een heel soortgelijke uitdrukking is: "_If this is going to work, here's what needs to happen._" met een opdat/zodat betekenis van _if_. Misschien dacht ik daarom eerst aan het woord _zal_ i.p.v. _zou_.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Peterdg said:


> PS: "En werk*t* dit soort bijzinnen ..." is ook correct.



Nu je het zegt, ik heb daar zelf nooit over nagedacht. Ik denk dat het nu wel echter gebruikelijker is om te kijken naar het woord dat volgt op "soort". Hetzelfde geldt overigens ook voor "aantal". Vroeger werd mij altijd verteld dat je moet zeggen, 'Een aantal mensen *heeft *mij gevraagd om..." maar tegenwoordig zeggen, zelfs hoog opgeleide mensen, "Een aantal mensen *hebben *mij gevraagd om...". 

Een beetje off-topic, maar goed.


----------



## Peterdg

Volgens mij zijn ze beide gewoon goed. Ik weet niet hoe oud je bent (maar je kan jezelf wel vergelijken met mijn leeftijd; die staat in mijn profiel) maar je kan je niet inbeelden welke flauwekul ze ons in mijn schooltijd hebben proberen bij te brengen. Gelukkig is de ANS heel wat realistischer.


----------



## Lopes

Allebei kan, maar het ligt aan de situatie/actie. Denk ik. Geloof ik.


----------

